# Cuchu reached 10,000!!!



## Roi Marphille

wow, it's five digits!  
it's cuchu!!!

felicitats!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Roi


----------



## Jade

10.000 posts including more than 1.000.000 words or is that just an understatement. 

Let's bet and see who best approaches to the number of words Cuchu has giving us since he decided to become a member of this exceptional Forum.

Un abrazo

Jade


----------



## belén

*Estimado Cuchu

Esto se merece que todos nos pongamos en fila y te hagamos la ola...seguro que no sólo lo pasaremos genial sino que además, ¡nos caerá algún premio guiness y saldremos en la tele! 


MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TU LLEGADA A ESTE SEÑOR NÚMERO!!!

Belén
*


----------



## alc112

10000 chau!!!  

Una super re super de las super felicitaciones para nuestro más querido forero de WR.
¿quién más iba a llegar a brindar tanta ayuda y tanta alegría?


----------



## cuchuflete

Gràcies amic Roi
Gracias Jade, mi Duckquesa Be, Mei, ALC.

El placer es todo mío.   

Los números no tienen ningún valor....lo que sí vale es compartir esta comunidad con vosotros.

Abrazotes,
Cuchu


----------



## Philippa

So cool - 5 figures!!

Congratulations and thank you, Cuchuflete, for your amazing dedication, knowledge and sense of humour in the foros. I hereby declare you 'Super fab 10 000-post veteran forero of Word Reference'!!!

Abrazos
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuxu: Many warm, heart-felt congrats to you, my dearest friend.


----------



## asm

Guau!!!!!!!!
five digits 
Your post are very valuable, at least more than this. Muchas felicidades, MUCHAS

http://prosites-lottofun9.homestead.com/files/10kbill.jpg 




			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> wow, it's five digits!
> it's cuchu!!!
> 
> felicitats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roi


----------



## daviesri

*WOW!!!!!    *

*How long have you been posting here to get to 10,000?*


----------



## DDT

*WOW*

  ​
DDT


----------



## timpeac

Cuchu - congratulations and thanks for all of your helpful, thoughtful and language-loving posts.


----------



## Swettenham

We must not forget, in our busy forums, to stop from time to time and smell the chuchu.

Well, parts of him...


----------



## geve

Although I have not read much of Cuchuflete (I hang out mostly in French-English), I thought I should stop by and express my admiration to such a record !!! and ask a related question : When can we start talking about addiction ??  (I'm a bit afraid this might happen even with 3 digits) 
So is there some kind of sacrament procedure ? If not, well, it might be the good time to invent one.


----------



## GenJen54

To cuchufletus magnificus.

Mais, qu'est ce qu'on plus dire? For your magnanimous contributions as both a forero and mod, I can only offer you this humble salute, and a bouquet, of course.  It is an honor and a pleasure.


----------



## Vanda

Chuchuzinho,

Quer parar de atingir os zillions?! Porque eu não estou tendo mais
vocabulário para cumprimentá-lo.... Assim fica difícil!

Brincadeira à parte, este fórum não seria o mesmo sem você, que
junto com mais alguns é a espinha dorsal e o salva-vidas de 
todos nós. Além da sabedoria e o humor que nos revela!

Vou repetir...

"eu nasci há 10.000 anos atrás e não há nada neste mundo que eu
não saiba demais..." Raul Seixas

I was born 10.000 years ago and there is nothing in this world
that I don't know too much about it..."


----------



## LV4-26

THANK YOU
CU  - CHU

 

Regards
Jean-Michel​


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Cuchuflete!
¡?Goldfinger!?


----------



## timpeac

araceli said:
			
		

> ¡Felicitaciones Cuchuflete!
> ¡?Goldfinger!?


 
Bloody and tired-out finger, presumably


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!!! CUCHU  

Alundra.


----------



## lsp

*Auguroni, Cuchuflete!  *
*-- Lsp*​


----------



## black magic woman

cuchuflete esta brujita te manada muchas felicitaciones!!!!!!!!! desde cuando empezaste


----------



## panjandrum

So, it's the 10k ribbon.
What do 10k posts mean?
How long do you spend thinking about a post?
One minute? ... That's seven days non-stop.
Five minutes? ... That's 104 eight-hour days.
Ten minutes? ... That's 42 average working weeks.

Cuchu: 
How you manage to contribute so much to these Forums in one man's life is totally beyond my understanding.
I stand in awe.
Panj.


----------



## Aupick

Cheers Cuchu, trailblazer and doyen of the WordReference forums!


----------



## Anna Più

*Thank you Cuchuflete for this *

*10.000 interesting posts ! *
Is this your head office? 
Anna Più 


​


----------



## Isotta

Prolific cuchu, I hope one of these days I, too, might so swiftly and aptly spill morcels of, it must be said, some of the best grey matter onto paper. The breadth and scope of your posts teach me enormously.

Three cheers to looking at mud in your eye, hip hip and hearty congratulations! 

Zot.


----------



## lauranazario

*"Hide not your talents, they for use were made. What's a sun-dial in the shade?*"
--Benjamin Franklin​
May the light of your knowledge continue to shine on us all... for we are privileged to have your many talents grace our forums. 

In admiration,
LN


----------



## Eugin

*C*ount the amount of his posts and
*U*nbeliavable numbers you will get 
*C*arefully count, otherwiseyou will lose some of them!
*H*appy 10K Postiversary you get this time
*U *are the number 1 for us, meaning *10K*!!!!!!

(for the 20K aniversary I write the poem with your whole name, promise!!!!)

*All the best!!!!* and *THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Outsider

*Muitos parabéns, e que continue o bom trabalho!*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones por los 10.000!*


----------



## Jana337

* Mé srdečné blahopřání! ***
*
Jana
*​


----------



## Kelly B

WOW!
To combine quality with quantity is quite an achievement!
 To leave me unable to find a suitable adjective is another.... Well done!


----------



## mahaz

WOW...kiya baat hai...yaqeen nahi araha


----------



## zebedee

You're right, Cuchu, it's not the number that counts. What counts is the enormous volume of help, humour and wisdom you've shared with us all here.

A big thanks from the bottom of my heart and vice versa.

H&S.


----------



## Phryne

*.

!!!Grande Cuchu!!!!*
​ 
Por estos últimos mil magníficos aportes lingüísticos y humanos, y las sabias palabras de aliento que me has sabido brindar en sobradas ocasiones, te agradezco de corazón...

y pido  disculpas por la tardanza! http://www.ohmygreetings.com/images/Animated/burp.gif


----------



## Agnès E.

Chacun de vos messages vaut bien plus qu'un seul de ces billets de 10 000 Francs (même avec le portrait de Napoléon !). Alors 10 000 messages...

Quagnès


----------



## Whodunit

*C*ongratulations!
*U*nbelievable linguist
*C*redible person
*H*ero
*U*nconquerable expertise
*F*abulous personailty
*L*evel-headed genius
*E*agerness
*T*remendous success
*E*ndlessly thankworthy

There's nothing to be added.


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Cuchu!* .​


----------



## jacinta

Hello, cuchu;

I seemed to have missed your last 5,000 or so posts.  That'll teach me to not pay attention to what's going on...

I rarely venture into this page but I did today and what a surprise!  I just hope your flowers benefit from as much attention as we do.

Saludos!  jacinta


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Cuchu!!!


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations and thanks for your posts.


----------



## calzetin

Mira el revuelo se ha montado, que hasta yo me he enterado de lo de tus 10,000 posts.

Te das cuenta de lo que has hecho? A partir de los 10,000 posts todo el mundo se va fijar en ti. Las editoriales pediran permisos para publicar libros del tipo
- Postea con Cuchu
- Los 100 mejores posts de Cuchuflete
- Cuchuposting
- Posting for dummies. Foreword by Cuchuflete
- PerfectPosting 3.1 
- Postea con Cuchu II (esto, después de vender 3 millones del primer libro)


Y después empezará la polémica. Dirán que en realidad no eres una sola persona, sino varias que se turnan para escribir los posts.

Luego comenzará el "Cuchu-power" y otros movimientos sectarios con propósitos oscuros...

...Cuchu, la que estás a punto de montar.

Ah! se me olvidadaba...

FELICIDADES! QUE POSTEES MUCHOS, MUCHOS, MÁS! OTROS 10.000! NO, 20.000! 50.000! TRESCIENTOS CINCUENTA MIL TRILLONES DE MILLONES DE BILLONES Y PICO!


----------



## Amityville

hearty genuflections, Cuchu !


----------



## HeatherR

Cuchu,
As each thread is read by many, I think we would all be astounded by how many forer@s (myself included) you have helped out.
Congratulations and a very HUGE THANK YOU to you!!
Saludos,
Heather


----------



## la grive solitaire

10,000 Congratulations, Cuchu!


http://10000wonderfulthings.org/


----------



## JazzByChas

My goodness!

I've been admiring this thread for a while, thinking that I said something before...guess I'm getting forgetful in my old age (senior moment and all that!) 

Cuchu:

Wise sage of the WR forums, whose wisdom and gentle and diplomatic advice have helped all...you are invaluable!  Keep up the good work!

In admiration,
Chas


----------



## SweetMommaSue

CONGRATULATIONS CUCHU!

YEESH! I am impressed! I thank you for your many helpful posts! You have come to my rescue on many occasions. . . how can I thank you enough??

Your heart is as big as the number of your posts, sir. What an accomplishment! As Panj so precisely pointed out, how did you ever manage it? The feat is beyond comprehension. We are indeed blessed to have such a contributor in this forum!

*Thank you for making this forum a home to me and so many others! 

Sincerely,
Sweet Momma Sue

P.S. I am sorry for missing the date. . . but I'm sincere in my congratulations to you! Of course, now the number is closer to 15 or 20K! 

*and to think I was happy to make it to 100!


----------



## cuchuflete

Sweet Momma Sue,

Thanks to you, and to the many fine people who share their questions, offer their knowledge and wisdom, and provoke new ideas and perspectives.

The number of posts recorded is among the least important things a person brings to the forum. The sharing spirit you and others show is what makes this place such a pleasure.

thanks again,
Cuchu


PS-





			
				SweetMommaSue said:
			
		

> The feat is beyond comprehension.


  Yes, many people have told me my posts are incomprehensible


----------



## Laia

Oh my God!

Llego tan tarde que en vez de 10.000 ya llevas 11.000... uups!  

Congrats!


----------



## te gato

10,000!!!!!!
What else to say but.......
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
TG


----------

